# Rate the software/OS above you with qualities!



## gaurav_indian (Aug 13, 2007)

Rate the software/OS above you with qualities!

Red Hat Linux.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 13, 2007)

8/10

Kundli pro


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 13, 2007)

7/10

Good one but i dont believe in kundli shundli.

Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 13, 2007)

9/10

Norton 360


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 13, 2007)

3/10

Windows Vista


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 13, 2007)

8/10

iTunes


----------



## ECE0105 (Aug 14, 2007)

4/10

Windows Media Player


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 14, 2007)

7/10

Winamp


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

5/10

Gom player


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 14, 2007)

?/10
never heard gom player
vlc media player


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

3/10

foobar2000


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 14, 2007)

7/10

Like the name of this player!!!

winXP


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 14, 2007)

8.5/10

Office 2007


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 14, 2007)

9/10

Autodesk (Suite)


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 14, 2007)

9/10

Nod 32


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 14, 2007)

9/10

Best antivirus with the worst interface!

MACINTOSH


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

6/10

fraps


----------



## max_demon (Aug 14, 2007)

8/10 

ubuntu


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

9/10

Mac OS X


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 14, 2007)

8/10
& for ur GOM (well.. it's mine too) 8/10... some codecs still not played... so...
For those who dunno GOM.... *www.gomplayer.com/

KMPlayer is a growing fav now... too...

What about FireFox *i110.photobucket.com/albums/n91/tbone92/lovefirefox2.gif


----------



## max_demon (Aug 14, 2007)

this software is the best software i m ever using , to give *only 10*
 even 1000/10 is less for this software 

what do u say about Symbian series60?


----------



## aku (Aug 14, 2007)

9/10

Mac OS X (Tiger/Leopard)


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 14, 2007)

again 8/10... what about... NERO!


----------



## almighty (Aug 14, 2007)

7/10
for v 6xxxxx not for v 7xxxxx

Parashar light 6.1


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

1/10

winamp


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 14, 2007)

5/10
Foobar


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

9/10

Yahoo messenger


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2007)

5/10,

gets slow after sometime

Hamachi ??


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 14, 2007)

8/10.

Avast! Antivirus


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

9/10

Zone alarm


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2007)

9/10

easy to configure & has a good AntiSpyware.

------

KAV ?


----------



## faraaz (Aug 14, 2007)

6/10 ... not a big fan!

Sabayon Linux 3.4e


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

10/10

Limewire


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2007)

9/10

easy to use.

----------------
Google Picasa


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

9/10

utorrent


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2007)

10/10

my favourite Torrent Client, less RAM usage...

-----------

Opera


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

9/10

Ie 7


----------



## praka123 (Aug 14, 2007)

.0001/100
____
Linux Operating System


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 14, 2007)

7/10 

---
Irfan View??


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

7/10

CCleaner


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 14, 2007)

7/10

Partition Magic


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 14, 2007)

8.5/10
---
WinRAR


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 15, 2007)

9/10

Mac OS


----------



## Pathik (Aug 15, 2007)

6/10
Slax


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 15, 2007)

9/10

VirtualBox


----------



## faraaz (Aug 15, 2007)

9/10 ... it would get 10/10 if using it on a Windows host & Linux Guest was as easy as using Linux Host and Windows Guest.

Rate: Media Player Classic


----------



## casanova (Aug 15, 2007)

1/10

I hate it.

Visual Studio 2005


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 15, 2007)

9/10 very user friendly

Oracle 10g


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 15, 2007)

5/10 ...very resource hungry...

CCleaner


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 15, 2007)

6/10 

its registry cleaner screws up Windows 

-------------------

TuneUp Utilities 2007 ?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 15, 2007)

9/10

Windows 3.1


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 15, 2007)

7/10 
The right step towards a user friendly OS.. 

Daemon Tools??


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 15, 2007)

9/10
very good  freeware, must have 
------
InternetDownloadManager [IDM]


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 15, 2007)

7/10

FlashGet


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 15, 2007)

8/10

Dap


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 15, 2007)

7/10

opera 9.22


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 15, 2007)

9/10

Nero Express


----------



## praka123 (Aug 15, 2007)

6/10

the GIMP


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 15, 2007)

8/10
havent used much but if they can make the whole Shrek movies then it must be gud!

compiz fusion


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 15, 2007)

8/10 .. Nice 3d effects!! 

EvilLyrics


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 21, 2007)

?/10 What is that
Blender


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

10/10 good software with good qualities.And its free.

Windows Vista.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 21, 2007)

7.5/10

Windowblinds 6.0


----------



## almighty (Oct 21, 2007)

5/10 for WB 6
9/10 for WB 5.5

Google Earth


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 21, 2007)

9/10.

Fedora 7


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

9/10

Tuneup utilities


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 21, 2007)

10/10

Winamp 5.5


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 21, 2007)

11/10. I love Winamp.

Opera.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 21, 2007)

Never seen it 

UBUNTU


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

opera-9\10

ok here is my list:
firefox-10\10
blender-9\10
gimp-10\10
iTunes-11\10
pidgin-8\10
infrarecorder-4\10


rate this:Internet explorer.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

7/10

Opera


----------



## almighty (Oct 21, 2007)

Ie7 9/10
Ie6 2/10

abbey gaurav yaar wo ie ka poocha tu opera ka de raha hai


Nokia pc suite


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> Ie7 9/10
> Ie6 2/10
> 
> abbey gaurav yaar wo ie ka poocha tu opera ka de raha hai
> ...


abey opera maine next aane wale se poocha hai.

Nokia PC Suite.


----------



## almighty (Oct 21, 2007)

abbey ranking v karega ki hasta hi rahega


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 21, 2007)

Tumhare dant to motiyon se bhi jyada chamk rahe hai . Kaun sa manjan karte ho 

Open Office


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

10\10 for open office!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ abey yeh thread band nahi karna aage product kaun dega.

N95


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

n95 rocks-9\10

dun I can't remember any software.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

ok rate 
k790i


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

k790i and n95 are softwares???


LMAO..........*falls off chair laughing*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> k790i and n95 are softwares???
> 
> 
> LMAO..........*falls off chair laughing*


abey products bhi kar sakte hai lol aur tune rate bhi kar diya tha


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ok rate
> k790i


 arre yahan kya kar raha hai tu???

ja & aur iss Century ka BIGGeSt  F1 fight dekh.

mera Lewis machan ko kuch ho gaya hai, saala P13 mein atka hai 

aur yeh Massa ki ** **, saala Kimi ko aagge jaane nahi de raha hai, saala JM 


agar TV/cable nahi hai to mere jaise live timing dekh 
*www.formula1.com/services/live_timing/live_timing.html


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> arre yahan kya kar raha hai tu???
> 
> ja & aur iss Century ka BIGGeSt  F1 fight dekh.
> 
> ...


abey tu kab se hindi bolne lag gaya  waise toh badi acting karta hai i dont know hindi 
yeah i am watching it.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

^^I have no TV


----------



## k@®thick (Oct 21, 2007)

5/10

Dachshund Hare 1.5


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^I have no TV


 

@karthick i have never used this software

Rate Photoshop(its my all time fav and am on it right now)


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 21, 2007)

10/10
Photoshop rox...


Windows Movie Maker .. 


@CadCrazy : this is EvilLyrics


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^I have no TV


 so what?

as long as you have internet dont worry

have fun *www.formula1.com/services/live_timing/live_timing.html


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

^^I am on limited broandband connection


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

Photoshop


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 1, 2007)

9/10

Ulead VideoStudio 11


----------



## axxo (Dec 30, 2007)

k@®thick said:


> 5/10
> 
> Dachshund Hare 1.5



0/10

Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

1/10
Beep Media Player


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 30, 2007)

5/10 

Mozilla Firefox


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

6/10

Istanbul -session recorder


----------



## axxo (Dec 30, 2007)

Third Eye said:


> 5/10
> 
> Mozilla Firefox



9/10

RealVNC


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 30, 2007)

dunno

Ashampoo Burning Studio 7 ?


----------



## faraaz (Dec 31, 2007)

s18000rpm said:


> dunno
> 
> Ashampoo Burning Studio 7 ?



Its very meh...5/10...


----------

